# A fashion shoot in Austin, TX



## hansthemonkey (Oct 8, 2009)

The 2nd of 2 shoots I did with Chloe.  We had tons of fun kicking dirt around (actually, she did the kicking.  I dodged the dirt) in the sweltering heat.  












I also run a blog where I explain how I went about my shoots and the lighting setups involved.  You can check it out here: http://www.hansthemonkey.com


----------

